# Antiquitease, Specktra & eBay Hauls



## alien21xx (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's this week's makeup haul for me... I think I haven't stopped shopping since the holiday season started to creep in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Shu Uemura Face Architect cream foundation
Antiquitease Metallic Eyes Palette
Antiquitease/Color MES: Engaging, Earthly Riches, Family Silver
Smashbox Photofinish Primer (I have two actually... one I bought on eBay, one I swapped in MUA)
Shadestick in Gentle Lentil
UDPP (I bought three of these coz we don't have UD in Singapore)
Make Up Store Loose Shadow in Inka
MAC Pigments: Your Ladyship, Gold Stroke, Sweet Sienna, Helium, Goldenaire, Vanilla
MAC Lipglass: Flashtronic, Wonderstruck (lustreglass), Majestic, Trifle
MAC Lipsticks: Sandy B, Sparks Can Fly, Gilty Kiss, Her Fancy
Glissade MSF

Not in picture:
Uppity Fluidline
Constructivist Paint Pot (OMG this is so amazing to use as a base for the Antiquitease/Color pigments!!)
266 Brush
Hullaballoo Highlight Powder
Coco Beach pigment vial
Cosmic Eyeshadow

And this not including the boatload of pigment samples I got from the lovely ladies on Specktra Clearance Bin board. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I absolutely LOVE October, because it's the month of my BONUS!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW, Great haul! Enjoy!​


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 1, 2007)

wow! great haul! have fun with your stuff =)


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 1, 2007)

That's not nice haulin'.


----------



## n_c (Nov 1, 2007)

very nice...enjoy the goodies


----------



## dreamqueen (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome haul!  You are right about constructivist. I love it!


----------



## Girl about town (Nov 1, 2007)

fabulous haul:yummy:


----------



## frocher (Nov 1, 2007)

Fantastic haul!


----------



## suziecutie (Nov 1, 2007)

Great haul!! Enjoy.


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 2, 2007)

Amazing haul! Have fun with your goodies.


----------



## jajababy (Nov 2, 2007)

*Lovely!* I can't wait to go back and get more Holiday goodies!


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 2, 2007)

hot hot HOT haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the lippies specially!


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 2, 2007)

Verrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy NICE!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 2, 2007)

Great haul! Enjoy


----------



## Danapotter (Nov 4, 2007)

That is some great hauling! Enjoy all your new products!


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 4, 2007)

Great haul !!


----------

